# Temperature concerns for eggs and tads



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I've done a bunch of reading about eggs and tads, but I'm still confused about a couple of things.

1. The Egg Care Sheet on this forum has a link to a discussion about water temperature, but I get a "not found" when I go there. This is my major concern. Even though I live in SoCal, it's often below 70 in my room, and especially since we've been having a remarkably cool spring. I am just very slowly starting to breed the frogs and will be using petri dishes for the eggs and deli cups for the tads. What would be a good way to ensure the water temperature stays warm enough, since "room temperature" is probably too cold? When I raised triops in a tiny tank, I used a desk lamp and incandescent bulb to keep the water about 70-75 degrees; can tads and/or eggs be under that 24/7? 

2. Possibly silly question but I've seen different setups and have not found the answer by searching. I thought that when you pull a petri dish with eggs, after rinsing and adding a little bit of fresh water, you put the cover on the dish. However, now I've seen some people who do not cover the eggs. What do you think?

3. For those of you who pull the eggs, do you use RO tadpole tea, plain RO, or something else to clean and house them? (I'll be using tea made from bottled water for the tads.)

Thanks for any help you can provide. Those two care sheets are a big help. I will be giving away the tads long before they morph, so I'm not making a big breeding setup with tanks and such. I just want to help the eggs hatch and the tads comfy until they move.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Get a large sterilite or Rubbermaid container fill it with a few inches of water and attach a fish tank heater to set temp. Then place your tadpole cups into said water. I recommend 72--74°f.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

You can use bottled water the minerals in it are OK for tadpoles and it doesn't have chlorine in it. Freshly pulled eggs should have a mixture of methyl blue and water put halfway up the side of egg clutch. You don't have to cover the petri dishes and I wouldn't do so for fear of mold. Good luck


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Ah, great idea for the tadpole cups, that's just what I'll do. What about keeping the eggs warm? Suppose I put the Petri dish inside a deli cup, and put that cup in the same water? (I just tested the size and the cup would have to have a wider bottom than the ones for cultures etc.)


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't feel eggs are at too much risk unless temps are dropping below 60° but then again I haven't worked with raising tadpoles in quite a long time BC I only have pumilio! So maybe someone else will chime in! Maybe if Doug (pumilo) sees this he will chime in. Otherwise send him a pm.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

People in general often keep their eggs and tadpoles at temperatures cooler than what the frogs themselves would normally choose. For example the optimal temperature for auratus tadpoles (as chosen by the male when depositing the tadpoles) is 78 F. 

See for example http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/82159-temperature-longevity.html#post727359 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...2-strange-behavior-wc-auratus.html#post406380 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Ed mentioned the auratus temps. Those are the only tads that I keep at a warm temp. Everything else stays at room temps. With the AC on, my frog room can get down to 68° in the summer. Just make sure any new water being used is the same temp as water currently being used. Also, make sure you cover your tad cups to prevent evaporative cooling.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

PDFanatic said:


> I don't feel eggs are at too much risk unless temps are dropping below 60°


At that point we'd have the heat on, so that's interesting to know.



Ed said:


> People in general often keep their eggs and tadpoles at temperatures cooler than what the frogs themselves would normally choose. For example the optimal temperature for auratus tadpoles (as chosen by the male when depositing the tadpoles) is 78 F.


Interesting! I goofed and didn't mention that these are auratus in fact. (Panama turq&bronze) 



JasonE said:


> Ed mentioned the auratus temps. Those are the only tads that I keep at a warm temp. Everything else stays at room temps.


So the heater setup would be good for my tads, it would seem.



> Also, make sure you cover your tad cups to prevent evaporative cooling.


Huh, I've never seen that recommendation before. I've only ever heard to keep tad cups uncovered, but that makes sense about the cooling. (Although if I use the heater setup it shouldn't be a problem.) Do you use vented lids like for cultures, or the regular ones?

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

If you're heating your container, there is no need to worry about evaporative cooling. 

I use the solid plastic lids for deli cups. Although with some species I place the deli cups in bins and just cover the bin instead of the individual cups.

Another thing to consider. Auratus tads do well in groups. You may consider skipping the deli cups and just keeping them together in a heated bin.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

JasonE said:


> Another thing to consider. Auratus tads do well in groups. You may consider skipping the deli cups and just keeping them together in a heated bin.


I actually have both right now.  I figured I'd start with the cups but possibly move to a glass "shoebox." Keeping all my options open.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I keep all of my eggs in covered petri dishes in the same cabinet as my tads. The tads I keep in about 300ml of water (10 oz), in square open glass jars from the dollar store. I raise ranitomeya, so keeping them cooler is better. Too hot, and their chances of getting SLS will increase. Warmer will make them grow faster, but I have a feeling they wouldn't get as big.


----------

